# cpufreqd

## silvius

So che cpufreqd su kernel > 2.6.16 ha problemi, anche a ma chiede di attivare CONFIG_CPU_FREQ, ma nel .config non c' è questa configurazione.

Quindi quali sono altri tools che ti riportano i valori correnti di frequenza e temperature ? ( da console )

Saluto

----------

## lavish

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Quindi quali sono altri tools che ti riportano i valori correnti di frequenza e temperature ? ( da console )

 

```
blackhole ~ $ # FREQ

blackhole ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | awk '/MHz/ { gsub(/\./,""); print $4 }'

1200000

blackhole ~ $ # CPU TEMP

blackhole ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature | awk '{ print $2 }'

47
```

Basta cat + awk come vedi.. o grep o sed  :Wink: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Per i valori attuali ti conviene dare un occhio qui

```
etti@rella ~ $ ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

affected_cpus     cpuinfo_min_freq               scaling_driver    stats

conservative      scaling_available_frequencies  scaling_governor

cpuinfo_cur_freq  scaling_available_governors    scaling_max_freq

cpuinfo_max_freq  scaling_cur_freq               scaling_min_freq

```

con dei semplici "echo" valore > file, modifichi un sacco di cose....

valle

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

oppure un bel 

```
emerge cpufrequtils
```

----------

## Peach

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> blackhole ~ $ # CPU TEMP
> 
> ...

 

giusto una nota: da me è THRM e basta

----------

## silvius

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> oppure un bel 
> 
> ```
> emerge cpufrequtils
> ```
> ...

 

Ma mi pare che cpufreqd abbia dei problemi su kernel 2.6.16 almeno alla r7, infatti a me chiedeva un impostazione di config che il kernel non aveva. Ma poi su altri forum ao visto delle lamentele.

Saluto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

cpufreqd e' una cosa cpufrequtils e' un'altra....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mah, io non sto avendo alcun tipo di problema  :Very Happy: 

//EDIT mah, io sto perdendo colpi  :Razz:  la realtà è che la versione 2 si incarta all'avvio e quindi son rimasto sulla release 1.* per questo va

----------

## silvius

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> mah, io non sto avendo alcun tipo di problema 

 

Io, quando lancio 

```

/etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
```

mi dice che configurare il kernel con CONFIG_CPU_FREQ , ma questa voce non l'ho trovata. Ho provato sia con kernel 2.6.16-r7 che 2.6.16-r9.

Inoltre in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 , non c'è nulla !!!!! quindi non posso controllare

Ho provato cpufrequtils ma non va bene perchè non ho nulla nelle directory sudette.

Saluto

----------

## Ilvalle

La cosa è un po strana, hai settato tutto il necessario nella sezione "power managment"

del kernel, ad esempio i governi...ecc

----------

## silvius

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> La cosa è un po strana, hai settato tutto il necessario nella sezione "power managment"
> 
> del kernel, ad esempio i governi...ecc

 

Posto .config

```

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set
```

Molti sono moduli, e quando carico asus_acpi, acpi-cpufreq o speedstep_smi   mi dice che " no such device "

attualmente hop caricato :

cpufreq_conservative

cpufreq_performance

cpufreq_powersave

cpufreq_ondemand

speedstep_lib

freq_table

fan

thermal

processor

video

button

Saluto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ma sei sicuro di aver attivato il supporto per sysfs?

----------

## silvius

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> ma sei sicuro di aver attivato il supporto per sysfs?

 

Si, visto che ho CONFIG_SYSFS=y nel .config. Basta questo ?

Saluto

----------

## silvius

Se lancio :

cpufreq-info ottengo:

```
analyzing CPU 0:

no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
```

Saluto

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

In effetti controllando con il nuovo kernel la voce CONFIG_CPU_FREQ non c'e'. sembrerebbe una modifica al codice del kernel.. per il momento passa a kernel meno recenti, con la versione 2.6.15 funziona tutto a dovere.

Evidentemente devono ancora aggiornare i codici dei programmi per tenere conto delle modifiche del kernel.

saluti

----------

## silvius

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> In effetti controllando con il nuovo kernel la voce CONFIG_CPU_FREQ non c'e'. sembrerebbe una modifica al codice del kernel.. per il momento passa a kernel meno recenti, con la versione 2.6.15 funziona tutto a dovere.
> 
> Evidentemente devono ancora aggiornare i codici dei programmi per tenere conto delle modifiche del kernel.
> 
> saluti

 

Che dici magari provo con versioni unstable o mask di cpufreq prima di provare con vecchi kernel ?

Saluto

----------

## unz

lascia perdere ... li ho provati tutti ... 

per ora con i kernel nuovi non viene proprio creata la directory cpufreq, quindi nessuno dei demoni che va a modificare i parametri da lì funzia ... rimaniamo in standby e con le cpu al 100%

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

? basta downgradare il kernel... cosa c'e' nella versione 2.6.16 di cosi' tanto insostituibile?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho guardato in giro, ma pur usando un kernel 

```
Linux INSPIRON8600 2.6.16-gentoo-r9-bluemusic #3 PREEMPT Tue Jun 13 16:53:51 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GNU/Linux
```

 e cpufreqd 

```
cpufreqd -v

cpufreqd version 1.2.3.

Copyright 2002,2003,2004 Mattia Dongili <dongili@supereva.it>

                         George Staikos <staikos@0wned.org>
```

 in sys ho questo:

```
ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

totale 0

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 affected_cpus

0 -r-------- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 cpuinfo_cur_freq

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 cpuinfo_max_freq

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 cpuinfo_min_freq

0 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 14 giu 21:20 ondemand

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 scaling_available_frequencies

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 scaling_available_governors

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 scaling_cur_freq

0 -r--r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 14 giu 21:19 scaling_driver

0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 13 giu 20:49 scaling_governor

0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 13 giu 20:49 scaling_max_freq

0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4,0K 13 giu 20:49 scaling_min_freq
```

ci potresti postare l'output di emerge --info ?

----------

## unz

```

unzWire dev # emerge --info

Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4.90.20060516-r0, 2.6.16-beyond4-gUnz- i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-beyond4-gUnz- i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.93, 2.17.50.0.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=""

ALSA_CARDS="seq-dummy dummy virmidi mtpav serial-u16550 mpu401 serialmidi loopback hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m usb-audio usb-usx2y"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ftracer -fweb -frename-registers"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ftracer -fweb -frename-registers -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-eHaZKRSdcL,guid=db47904457d176ff87da0fd952e3b800"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":1.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo "

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-j2qNB9/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/unz/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_DEBUG="fatal_criticals"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

HOSTNAME="unzWire"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.93/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

JAVAC="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JDK_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

KDEDIRS="/usr"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=" :/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri"

LINGUAS="it en"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.93/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man::/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

OLDPWD="/home/unz"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa x86"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CALLER="emerge"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="3"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/gentopia /usr/local/bmg /usr/local/xgl"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/dev"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/unzWire:/tmp/.ICE-unix/9294"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_AGENT_PID="9314"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-MhbghV9294/agent.9294"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="x86 X a52 aac acpi alsa animation apache2 asf avahi avi bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dga directfb djvu dpms dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds emboss encode esd evo fbcon ffmpeg firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gnutls gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal ieee1394 imlib ipv6 irda isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kdeenablefinal lcms libg++ libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mmxext mono motif mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pam_console pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl pmu png pppd python quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg t1lib tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis widescreen win32codecs wmf x264 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_it linguas_en userland_GNU video_cards_-radeon video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev video_cards_-fglrx"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="unz"

USE_EXPAND="DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon v4l vesa fbdev -fglrx"

WINDOWID="29360255"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthmSSe02"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## silvius

Ho provato a fare un emerge -uD world, ma il problema persiste.

Questo è l' emerge --info:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww lm_sensor mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nforce2 nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pmu png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection sdl session sis spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_it linguas_en userland_GNU video_cards_sis"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
 cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 (root@thunder) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #1 PREEMPT Tue Jun 13 17:40:32 CEST 2006

```

scusate ma a me funziona tutto correttamente.

come potete vedere:

```
 [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                           │ │

  │ │ [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                      │ │

  │ │ <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics                                          │ │

  │ │ [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details                                │ │

  │ │       Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                  │ │

  │ │ ---   'performance' governor                                                        │ │

  │ │ <*>   'powersave' governor                                                          │ │

  │ │ <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                          │ │

  │ │ <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                            │ │

  │ │ <*>   'conservative' cpufreq governor                                               │ │

  │ │ ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                     │ │

  │ │ < >   ACPI Processor P-States driver                                                │ │

  │ │ < >   AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                                │ │

  │ │ < >   AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                             │ │

  │ │ < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                │ │

  │ │ < >   Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                                │ │

  │ │ <*>   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                      │ │

  │ │ [*]     Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs                     │ │

  │ │ [ ]     Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                                             │ │

  │ │ < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                          │ │

  │ │ < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                       │ │

  │ │ < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                              │ │

  │ │ < >   nVidia nForce2 FSB changing                                                   │ │

  │ │ < >   Transmeta LongRun                                                             │ │

  │ │ ---   shared options                                                                │ │

  │ │ [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)   
```

il primo in alto, quello che cita cpu frequency scaling ha nell'help:

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ:                                                                        │

  │                                                                                         │

  │ CPU Frequency scaling allows you to change the clock speed of                           │

  │ CPUs on the fly. This is a nice method to save power, because                           │

  │ the lower the CPU clock speed, the less power the CPU consumes.                         │

  │                                                                                         │

  │ Note that this driver doesn't automatically change the CPU                              │

  │ clock speed, you need to either enable a dynamic cpufreq governor                       │

  │ (see below) after boot, or use a userspace tool.                                        │

  │                                                                                         │

  │ For details, take a look at <file:Documentation/cpu-freq>.      
```

quindi con il kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 tutto è a posto. l'unico altro kernel della serie 2.16 che ho utilizzato è l'r3 ed anche quello funzionante.

----------

## MajinJoko

confermo, sia su 2.16.6-r9 a 64bit che 2.6.16-r6 a 32bit a me funziona cpufreqd..

----------

## silvius

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> confermo, sia su 2.16.6-r9 a 64bit che 2.6.16-r6 a 32bit a me funziona cpufreqd..

 

Strano che a qualcuno non funzioni, non è che poteet postare i settaggi dell ACPI, meglio se per un portatile.

Saluto

----------

## MajinJoko

il mio è un portatile.

ho un'installazione a 32 bit e una a 64. Se mi dici che file ti servono te li posto qui.

ciao

----------

## silvius

piattaforma 32bit, grazie

Saluto

----------

## MajinJoko

sì, perfetto, ma scusa, mi potresti dire esattamente quali file ti servono?

----------

## silvius

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> sì, perfetto, ma scusa, mi potresti dire esattamente quali file ti servono?

 

i settaggi del .config per risparmio energetico.

Saluto

----------

## MajinJoko

spero di mettere tutto..

```
#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_SWSUSP_ENCRYPT is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y
```

----------

## silvius

Ho settato come il tuo, meno la parte processore visto che ho un PIII coppermine.

Ho settato senza moduli, ma non trovo niente nell' /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0.

Se lancio cpufreq-info ottengo ancora:

no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU.

Nel config che driver attivare per un pIII coppermine, il southbridge non lo conosco ( dove lo posso vedere )

Saluto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lspci (pciutils)

----------

## silvius

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> lspci (pciutils)

 

Hai ragione, come chipset ho sis, ma nel kernel non c'è l' opzione. Forse è per questo che non va. No?

Saluto

----------

## unz

A questo punto io penso che sia il mio processore [core-duo T2300] che la scheda [intel 82801] non siano ancora correttamente supportati

----------

## unz

Allora ... dopo mesi ho riprovato i gentoo-sources, li avevo abbandonati a causa del reiser4 ... ma ho scoperto solo ora che esistono i gentoo smanettati ... tonto ...

Così installo i gentoo 2.6.16-rQualcosa ... faccio un make oldconfig && make && make modules_intall copio in boot e riavvio ... e il centrino funzia ... 3 steps di scalata ... 

morale ... sempre avere fiducia degli amici ...

ps ora su gnome con una applet regolo i governor e/o le frequenze ... è normale che vari solo una cpu? l'altra benchè la imposti rimane fissa al 100%

aggiungo che non ho minimamente toccato i file di configurazione ... avete idea se devo smanettare qualcosa?

```
unz@unzWire ~ $ cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Per favore, comunicare errori e malfunzionamenti a linux@brodo.de.

analisi della CPU 0:

  modulo centrino

  CPU per le quali e` necessario cambiare la frequenza contemporaneamente: 0

  limiti hardware: 1000 MHz - 1.67 GHz

  frequenze disponibili: 1.67 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1000 MHz

  gestori disponibili: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 1000 MHz e 1.67 GHz.

                   Il gestore "conservative" puo` decidere quale velocita` usare

                  in questo intervallo.

  la frequenza attuale della CPU e` 1000 MHz.

analisi della CPU 1:

  modulo centrino

  CPU per le quali e` necessario cambiare la frequenza contemporaneamente: 1

  limiti hardware: 1000 MHz - 1.67 GHz

  frequenze disponibili: 1.67 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1000 MHz

  gestori disponibili: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  gestore corrente: la frequenza deve mantenersi tra 1000 MHz e 1.67 GHz.

                   Il gestore "userspace" puo` decidere quale velocita` usare

                  in questo intervallo.

  la frequenza attuale della CPU e` 1.67 GHz.

```

----------

## silvius

Quindi ti si sono create le directory /sys/devices/system........... con i vari file per la cpu, dopo la comilazione ?

Saluto

----------

## unz

esattamente ... cpufreqd si lamente dell'inesistenza di un'opzione del kernel ... prima i centrino avevano un'unica tabella, ora ce ne sono 3 ... credo debbano cambiare il codice per aggiornarsi alla nuova situazione [e comunque la tabella del mio Yonah non è ancora presente neanche nel kernel]

```
unzWire unz # ls -laR /sys/devices/system/cpu/

/sys/devices/system/cpu/:

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 0 16 giu  2006 .

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 0 16 giu  2006 ..

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 0 16 giu 01:08 cpu0

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 0 16 giu 01:08 cpu1

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0:

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root    0 16 giu  2006 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu  2006 cache

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 16 giu 01:16 cpufreq

-r-------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 crash_notes

-rw------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 online

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 topology

[...]

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq:

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 16 giu 01:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 affected_cpus

-r-------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_cur_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_max_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_min_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_available_frequencies

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_available_governors

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_cur_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_driver

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 16 giu 01:14 scaling_governor

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 16 giu 01:14 scaling_max_freq

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 16 giu 01:14 scaling_min_freq

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 stats

[...]

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1:

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root    0 16 giu  2006 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu  2006 cache

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 16 giu 01:16 cpufreq

-r-------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 crash_notes

-rw------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 online

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 topology

[...]

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq:

totale 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 16 giu 01:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 ..

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 affected_cpus

-r-------- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_cur_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_max_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 cpuinfo_min_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_available_frequencies

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_available_governors

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_cur_freq

-r--r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_driver

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_governor

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_max_freq

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 16 giu 01:08 scaling_min_freq

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 16 giu 01:08 stats

[...]

```

ps: ho notato che se stacco la corrente e rimango solo con la batteria, entrambi i processori scalano ... altrimenti uno rimane fisso e l'altro scala ... avete scriptini simpatici per notebook?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps ora su gnome con una applet regolo i governor e/o le frequenze ... è normale che vari solo una cpu? l'altra benchè la imposti rimane fissa al 100%
> 
> aggiungo che non ho minimamente toccato i file di configurazione ... avete idea se devo smanettare qualcosa?
> ...

 

attenzione, uso anche io l'applet, e in realtà si scalano tutti e due core, solo  che graficamente ci vuole qualche secondo perchè anche l'altro core scali. se vuoi una chicca, installa:

```
*  gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

      Latest version available: 2.14.3

      Latest version installed: 2.14.3

      Size of files: 931 kB

      Homepage:      http://gnome-power.sf.net

      Description:   Gnome Power Manager

      License:       GPL-2

```

controlli anche la luminosità dello schermo... bellino!   :Wink: 

----------

## silvius

Io ho un PIII coppermine e chipset SIS, voi che impostazioni attivereste nel .config ...scaling ?

Saluto

----------

## unz

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> attenzione, uso anche io l'applet, e in realtà si scalano tutti e due core, solo  che graficamente ci vuole qualche secondo perchè anche l'altro core scali. se vuoi una chicca, installa:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hai ragione l'applet ci mette un pò ad aggiornarsi .. scalano entrambi. Power-Manager ce l'ho [versione 2.15.3] e mi permette sia il suspend che l'hibernate [ma se li clicco non fa niente ... penso devo smanettare qualcosa]. Se stacco la spina il monitor perde luminosita, se la riattacco ritorna al massimo ... fighissime le 1000 info sulla batteria e sullo stato dell'alimentazione con tutti gli evente acpi loggati. Il contatore della durata della batteria però svariona ... segna sempre di meno di quello reale.

@sil

Io attiverei tutti i governors e tutti i supporti agli intel ... poi nel dmesg mi leggerei quale dei tanti usa ... mi raccomando ... usa un kernel gentoo ... come t'avevo detto io ho provato beyond/beyond-dev/no-sources e non va

----------

